# EuropeanPT vs. BrazilianPT: Catálogo de diferenças



## Cezanne

Caros amigos foreiros,

Gostaria que me apusessem todas as diferenças quanto possíveis existentes entre o português de Portugal, o do Brasil e mesmo dos demais países lusófonos. Conheço algumas dessas diferenças, mais predominantemente dentro do campo da ortografia, a saber:

actual/atual
acto/ato
actualmente/atualmente
objecto/objeto
tacto/tato
facto/fato
dezasseis, dezassete, dezanove/dezesseis, dezessete, dezenove
autónomo/autônomo
directo, indirecto/direto, indireto
hormona/hormônio
equipa/equipe
champanha/champanhe



Seria de muito bom alvitre que me apusessem outras palavras e/ou comparações mais, a fim de poder perceber se ambas as línguas portuguesas possuem entre si diferenças palpáveis. Saudações e agradecimentos de antemão.


----------



## Outsider

Tivemos várias conversas no fórum acerca disto, por exemplo BP differences e Difference between European and Brazilian Portuguese? Se fizer uma busca ao fórum, encontra muitas mais.


----------



## Alentugano

Cezanne said:


> Caros amigos foreiros,
> 
> Gostaria que me apusessem todas as diferenças quanto possíveis existentes entre o português de Portugal, o do Brasil e mesmo dos demais países lusófonos. Conheço algumas dessas diferenças, mais predominantemente dentro do campo da ortografia, a saber:
> 
> actual/atual
> acto/ato
> actualmente/atualmente
> objecto/objeto
> tacto/tato
> facto/fato
> dezasseis, dezassete, dezanove/dezesseis, dezessete, dezenove
> autónomo/autônomo
> directo, indirecto/direto, indireto
> hormona/hormônio
> equipa/equipe
> champanha/champanhe  *em Portugal dizemos champanhe*
> 
> 
> 
> Seria de muito bom alvitre que me apusessem outras palavras e/ou comparações mais, a fim de poder perceber se ambas as línguas portuguesas possuem entre si diferenças palpáveis. Saudações e agradecimentos de antemão.


----------



## Denis555

Esse site mostra algumas diferenças "palpáveis". Não de ortografia de palavras do tipo actual - atual, acção - ação, óptimo - ótimo, mas principalmente palavras com o significado diferente:
http://www.pitoresco.com/consultoria/variedades/29.htm


----------



## Cineclubista

Cezanne said:


> Caros amigos foreiros, Gostaria que me apusessem todas as diferenças quanto possíveis existentes entre o português de Portugal, o do Brasil e mesmo dos demais países lusófonos.


 
Salve!

Para facilitar essa tarefa, que considero nada menos que hercúlea, não seria o caso de especificar em que categoria de diferenças — fonéticas, ortográficas, gramaticais — está interessado?

A lista exemplificativa limita-se a escassas diferenças ortográficas.

Um abraço!


----------



## Alandria

Eu não acho que os dicionários desses sites de pt - br sejam confiáveis, conheço portugueses que precisam recorrer a traduções brasileiras para entender o suposto significado da palavra "lusa".


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Eu não acho que os dicionários desses sites de pt - br sejam confiáveis, conheço portugueses que precisam recorrer a traduções brasileiras para entender o suposto significado da palavra "lusa".



Você tem toda a razão, Alandria. Eu já vi palavras nessas listas que nenhum português iria utilizar. Algumas nem sequer existem. Por isso tenham cuidado, porque essas fontes nem sempre são fidedignas!


----------



## Denis555

Para os portugueses; se referindo ao saite que eu citei http://www.pitoresco.com/consultoria/variedades/29.htm  qual palavra ou quais palavras não são usadas em Portugal e são indicadas como sendo usadas? 
Se vocês nos dizem, ajuda a todo mundo (tanto a estrangeiros como a brasileiros).


----------



## MOC

E não só isso, como ainda tem algumas definições estranhas. Inclui ainda algumas palavras/expressões de uso regional, que algumas pessoas em Portugal saberiam perfeitamente o seu significado, e outras não fariam a menor ideia.


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Para os portugueses; se referindo ao saite que eu citei http://www.pitoresco.com/consultoria/variedades/29.htm qual palavra ou quais palavras não são usadas em Portugal e são indicadas como sendo usadas?
> Se vocês nos dizem, ajuda a todo mundo (tanto a estrangeiros como a brasileiros).


 
Olá Denis,
eu não me estava referindo ao sítio que você citou (até porque ainda não tive tempo de o analisar), mas a vários outros que já encontrei na Web quando faço pesquisas sobre o assunto. 
Há algum tempo, uma famosa cadeia norte-americana de restaurantes publicou, naquelas folhinhas de papel que se colocam nos tabuleiros, uma lista de palavras usadas no Brasil e a sua suposta "tradução" para português europeu. O problema é essas "traduções" estavam, em grande parte dos casos, totalmente equivocadas.


----------



## edupa

Alentugano said:


> Olá Denis,
> eu não me estava referindo ao sítio que você citou (até porque ainda não tive tempo de o analisar), mas a vários outros que já encontrei na Web quando faço pesquisas sobre o assunto.
> Há algum tempo, uma famosa cadeia norte-americana de restaurantes publicou, naquelas folhinhas de papel que se colocam nos tabuleiros, uma lista de palavras usadas no Brasil e a sua suposta "tradução" para português europeu. O problema é essas "traduções" estavam, em grande parte dos casos, totalmente equivocadas.


 

É bom a gente saber disso para a gente aqui no Brasil ficar de olho aberto!


----------



## Cineclubista

Alentugano said:


> Há algum tempo, uma famosa cadeia norte-americana de restaurantes publicou, naquelas folhinhas de papel que se colocam nos tabuleiros, uma lista de palavras usadas no Brasil e a sua suposta "tradução" para português europeu. O problema é essas "traduções" estavam, em grande parte dos casos, totalmente equivocadas.


 
Com a mesma preocupação de Denis555: poderia nos apresentar pelo menos alguns desses casos?


----------



## Alentugano

Cineclubista said:


> Com a mesma preocupação de Denis555: poderia nos apresentar pelo menos alguns desses casos?



Esse é um exemplo entre muitos que você encontra na Net:
aqui


----------



## Cezanne

Obrigado pela pequena correcção, Alentugano. De fato, "champanha" foi apenas um vocábulo que me veio à mente, por assim dizer, em substituição a outro em que anteriormente eu havia pensado porém na data do post havia me esquecido. Refiro-me à diferença entre os temos "controlo" e "controle", esta forma utilizada no Brasil, aquela em Portugal. Podem me confirmar?


----------



## Daxter

Controlo usa-se aqui em Portugal. Controle é brasileiro. 
Uma outra palavra deste género é a "*impacto*" = "*impacte*". No Brasil não sei, mas aqui em Portugal usa-se as duas aplicadas a diferentes situações:
*impacte *- situações naturais e ambientais: "impacte ambiental"
*impacto* - as restantes situações: "impacto dos automóveis".
Ainda assim gosto mais de "Impact*o*" porque soa-me melhor.


----------



## Cezanne

Daxter, até onde sei, jamais usamos "*impacte*", sempre "*impacto*".

Denis555, sua indicação de site me fez suscitar outra questão, com respeito ao gerúndio em português lusitano. Se é uma forma não usada em Portugal, qual a finalidade de existir na gramática da língua portuguesa daquele país ou antes gostaria de saber se há algum caso em que inevitavelmente os portugueses devem utilizar o gerúndio.


----------



## Outsider

O gerúndio _é_ usado em Portugal.


----------



## Daxter

Ok, tudo bem Cezanne, antes assim, porque eu pessoalmente odeio a palavra "impacte" com o _e_ final, mas enfim, se existe e é usada cá em Portugal, quem sou eu para contra-argumentar...

O gerúndio e muito usado em Portugal, talvez não em situações como no Brasil. Eu pessoalmente uso muito o gerúndio na escrita nas frases complexas e em textos escritos que envolvam grande articulação de conceitos.
Claro que nós preferimos dizer "Estou *a escrever*(...)" do que "Estou *escrevendo* (...)". Um exemplo da utilização do gerúndio neste caso, usado muito por mim, é: "*Escrevendo* bem, todos me entendem". A ideia é articular conceitos.


----------



## Cezanne

Daxter said:


> Ok, tudo bem Cezanne, antes assim, porque eu pessoalmente odeio a palavra "impacte" com o _e_ final, mas enfim, se existe e é usada cá em Portugal, quem sou eu para contra-argumentar...
> 
> O gerúndio e muito usado em Portugal, talvez não em situações como no Brasil. Eu pessoalmente uso muito o gerúndio na escrita nas frases complexas e em textos escritos que envolvam grande articulação de conceitos.
> Claro que nós preferimos dizer "Estou *a escrever*(...)" do que "Estou *escrevendo* (...)". Um exemplo da utilização do gerúndio neste caso, usado muito por mim, é: "*Escrevendo* bem, todos me entendem". A ideia é articular conceitos.



Isso é algo que me faz quedar pensando se tivemos (nós do Brasil) a influência espanhola, uma vez que em espanhol a R.A.E. (Real Academia Española) não admite formas como "Estoy a bañarme", ou "Estoy a comer". É uma curiosidade atraente o fato de que países tão próximos tenham hábitos tão distintos quanto às suas línguas, que possuem quase a mesma estrutura gramatical, sintática e semântica - ou, quiçá, muito parecidas entre si (para não gerar prováveis conflitos (risos)) - e, no entanto, algo vem a ser aceito num e não noutro país.


----------



## Cezanne

Uma pergunta mais: como vocês de Portugal se referem a países como Espanha, Holanda, França, etc.? Com uso do artigo junto à preposição ou sem aquele?

Da Espanha/De Espanha
Na Holanda/Em Holanda
Para a França/Para França

E a quais países mais vocês se referem de modo distinto ao brasileiro (sem ou com uso de artigo com preposição)?


----------



## Outsider

Veja aqui, Cezanne.


----------



## Daxter

Ora, uma pergunta interessante! Digo aqui o que me soa melhor, nada oficial...

*Espanha* - A Espanha / Em Espanha / De Espanha / Para a Espanha
*Holanda *- A Holanda / Na Holanda / Da Holanda / Para a Holanda
*França* - A França / De(a) França / Em (Na) França / Para a França
*Itália* - A Itália / De(a) Itália / Na Itália / Para a Itália

O que acontece e que na maior parte dos casos é indiferente o uso ou não do artigo. As excepções que me lembro agora são:

Grécia - A Grécia / Da Grécia / Na Grécia / Para a Grécia
O mesmo para os restantes países da Europa de Leste (Croácia, Ucrânia, Lituânia, Letónia,... Estes acho que o uso do artigo esta generalizado e até penso mesmo que é obrigatório. Outros exemplo são Rússia, China, Irlanda...

Não deixa de ser uma pergunta interessante, que deves perguntar a um especialista (porque eu não sou especialista).


----------



## Alandria

Já notei que com a África, vocês não usam o artigo.


----------



## Alentugano

Cezanne said:


> Isso é algo que me faz quedar pensando se tivemos (nós do Brasil) a influência espanhola, uma vez que em espanhol a R.A.E. (Real Academia Española) não admite formas como "Estoy a bañarme", ou "Estoy a comer". É uma curiosidade atraente o fato de que países tão próximos tenham hábitos tão distintos quanto às suas línguas, que possuem quase a mesma estrutura gramatical, sintática e semântica - ou, quiçá, muito parecidas entre si (para não gerar prováveis conflitos (risos)) - e, no entanto, algo vem a ser aceito num e não noutro país.


Oi,
Da minha percepção: 
Primeira situação -  o gerúndio "progressivo", do tipo _estar + a + infinitivo_, evita-se (mas não se considera incorrecto) no português padrão actual. No entanto, aquela forma de gerúndio ainda é utilizada, principalmente nas letras de canções e também na poesia, porque é mais fluido e mais musical do que a forma com _a + infinitivo.
_Segunda situação - por outro lado, temos a linguagem não formal do sul e algumas zonas do interior centro de Portugal, onde o gerúndio surge, espontaneamente, tal como ele é usado no Brasil. Apesar desta forma de falar não ser difundida pelos principais meios de comunicação (principalmente a televisão e a rádio) ela ainda está bem viva em muitos destes locais. Falando por mim e pelas pessoas que conheço, a forma mais natural de falar, em contexto informal/familiar, é utilizar essa estrutura.
Concluindo, Cezanne, não creio que o uso do gerúndio no Brasil tenha alguma coisa que ver com uma suposta influência espanhola no português daí. 

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Alandria

Alentugano said:


> ...não creio que o uso do gerúndio no Brasil tenha alguma coisa que ver com uma suposta influência espanhola no português daí.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Oi, Alen! 
Sabe, me irrita profundamente a mania que algumas pessoas têm de achar que todas as diferenças do português do Brasil são originárias de influências de línguas externas, pois quase sempre isso é falso, falo por mim.


----------



## Outsider

É, eu às vezes sinto o mesmo (para qualquer variedade do português), mas com o tempo venho-me convencendo de que é apenas inexperiência. Quando as pessoas não sabem muito de uma língua (ou de línguas em geral), a primeira ideia que têm é explicar tudo como influência externa.


----------



## Alentugano

Esqueci-me de referir que nos falares dos arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores também se usa muito o gerúndio.


----------



## Denis555

Também sou da mesma opinião! 
Não necessariamente o português brasileiro sofreu mais "influências" do que o português de Portugal. 

Vejam alguns exemplos de fonologia que se conservaram no português brasileiro, e outros que são inovadores.
http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/Brazilian-Phonology.htm


----------



## Cezanne

Alandria said:


> Oi, Alen!
> Sabe, me irrita profundamente a mania que algumas pessoas têm de achar que todas as diferenças do português do Brasil são originárias de influências de línguas externas, pois quase sempre isso é falso, falo por mim.




Alandria, é provável que o exemplo que dei do gerúndio em relação ao costume espanhol não tenha sido feliz. Mas você se equivoca quando diz que a maioria das ocorrências em que provavelmente há uma influência externa no português do Brasil são falsas, uma vez considerando-se que não foram apenas os portugueses os maiores responsáveis pela formação de nossa cultura lingüística. Prova disso são os inúmeros estrangeirismos incorporados ao nosso português americano, bem como outros costumes (como a omissão da ditongação por parte de muitos falantes de diversas regiões do Brasil em palavras como "foreiro", "bebedouro", "ouro", "tourada", sendo que muitas pessoas preferem dizer "forêro", "bebedoro", "ôro", "torada"). Assim sendo eu lhes digo que tentar interpretar tais coisas como sendo influência de fora não deve ser encarado como um vício senão como uma alternativa, principalmente no contexto global atual em que há um nível muito maior de influência de uns povos sobre outros.


----------



## Outsider

A monotongação do "ou" também é frequente em Portugal.
A monotongação do "ei" ocorre no sul de Portugal e nos Açores.

Veja aqui.


----------



## Odinh

Cezanne said:


> Prova disso são os inúmeros estrangeirismos incorporados ao nosso português americano, bem como outros costumes (como a omissão da ditongação por parte de muitos falantes de diversas regiões do Brasil em palavras como "foreiro", "bebedouro", "ouro", "tourada", sendo que muitas pessoas preferem dizer "forêro", "bebedoro", "ôro", "torada").


 
Este de fato foi um péssimo exemplo.


----------



## Odinh

As influências do espanhol sobre o português falado no Brasil são mínimas, a uma porque a esmagadora maioria da população brasileira vive a vários e vários quilômetros de distância da fronteira com os nossos vizinhos, de modo que o contato com os hispanohablantes é pequeno ou pelo menos insuficiente para que ocorra alguma influência no nosso falar; e a duas porque o espanhol, por alguma razão, não soa bem aos ouvidos dos brasileiros. Posso afirmar que existe uma certa aversão ao espanhol no Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

O Brasil é tão grande que pode muito bem haver regiões com influência substancial do espanhol que passam um pouco despercebidas, até dos outros brasileiros. Estou a pensar na fronteira riveirense.


----------



## Odinh

^ Sim, não nego que nas regiões fronteiriças haja influência do espanhol. No Rio Grande do Sul essa influência é bem conhecida e difundida. Ocorre que a esmagadora maioria da população brasileira vive em cidades localizadas no litoral, ou a alguns quilômetros dele, bem distantes da fronteira. Nessas regiões a influência do espanhol é mínima (digo mínima porque, se existe alguma, eu sinceramente a desconheço).


----------



## Outsider

A situação em Portugal é bastante parecida. Há algumas zonas de hibridização mais ou menos bem conhecidas na fronteira (e de Braga a Vigo diz-se que há um contínuo dialectal entre o português e o galego), mas a maior parte da população vive cada vez mais no litoral.


----------



## Odinh

No Brasil, por motivos históricos, existe uma grande concentração populacional na parte leste do país, principalmente na costa. Basta pegar um mapa e olhar onde fica a maior parte das capitais. O povoamento efetivo da região centro-oeste e norte é bem recente, coisa de décadas para cá. 

No norte de Portugal existe uma troca freqüente do 'v' pelo 'b', que eu costumava atribuir a uma suposta influência do espanhol naquela área, já que no Brasil, que recebeu imigrantes do norte, embora em menor quantidade, essa troca é incomum. Entretanto, segundo a explicação que me deram, trata-se de uma característica própria do português falado no norte de Portugal.


----------



## Cezanne

Odinh, desculpe, mas eu vou ter de insistir na minha proposição. A cultura brasileira fui influenciada demais por culturas de outros povos para que possamos considerar as variações lingüísticas aqui presentes como meramente fruto das novas maneiras de falar criadas pelo povo nativo. Alguns estudos antropológicos poderão confirmar o que estou dizendo e a influência espanhola ocorrida em nosssa cultura não é tão desprezível assim como você diz. O Brasil tem sua cultura lingüística marcada principalmente pelos povos ibéricos, mormente os portugueses. Todavia são perceptíveis muitos indícios de marcas espanholas e até mesmo galegas. O que dificulta a determinação das ditas influências é mesmo a pluralidade de "raças" que formou o povo brasileiro. Porém ao se analisar a história de nosso país é possível perceber a influência espanhola no Brasil. Saudações.


----------



## Odinh

Cezanne, eu não acredito, pelas razões que apontei, nem nunca ouvi falar nessa suposta influência do espanhol que teria deixado várias marcas no português falado no Brasil, mas posso sem nenhum problema rever meus conceitos, se você me disser que marcas são essas afinal. E não vejo em que a pluralidade de raças no nosso país dificultaria a determinação dessas marcas.


----------



## Denis555

Eu acho até que o Brasil é que vem influenciando os vizinhos de língua espanhola. A maioria dos argentinos que conheci nos chamam de "los brasileros" o que é bem próximo ao nosso "brasileiro" em vez de "brasileño" que seria o mais comum. 

Sei que essa primeira forma também se encontra no dicionário da RAE (Real Academia Española) mas os espanhóis preferem "brasileños". Ou seja, essa preferência dos argentinos (senão também de outros vizinhos) não seria uma influência do nosso "brasileiro"?


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> A monotongação do "ou" também é frequente em Portugal.
> A monotongação do "ei" ocorre no sul de Portugal e nos Açores.
> 
> Veja aqui.



A de cima também ocorre no sul de Portugal apenas, ou melhor, no centro-sul.


----------



## Cezanne

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imigração_espanhola_no_Brasil


----------



## klisito

Caros colegas,
Para quem deseja aumentar o número de palavras diferentes, ler José Saramago é interessante pois o autor exige que seu livro, mesmo no Brasil, tenha sua forma original- 0 português de Portugal. Dessa forma, conhecemos algumas palavras, pelo contexto ou recorrendo aos dicionários.
Abs


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Temos falado muito de diferenças entre o português falado em Portugal e no Brasil. As mais comentadas, pelo visto, são estas duas: 

- no Brasil, proliferação de próclises onde a regra exige ênclise;
- uso do gerúndio no Brasil (estou comendo) em oposição ao infinitivo em Portugal (estou a comer).

Que tal aumentar essa lista? É o que proponho aqui. 

Fico encarregado da compilação final.

Abraços,
DC


----------



## MOC

Dom Casmurro said:


> Temos falado muito de diferenças entre o português falado em Portugal e no Brasil. As mais comentadas, pelo visto, são estas duas:
> 
> - no Brasil, proliferação de próclises onde a regra exige ênclise;
> - uso do gerúndio no Brasil (estou comendo) em oposição ao infinitivo em Portugal (estou a comer).
> 
> Que tal aumentar essa lista? É o que proponho aqui.
> 
> Fico encarregado da compilação final.
> 
> Abraços,
> DC


 

Entretanto veja o que já se falou sobre o uso do gerúndio em Portugal, nos comentários anteriores neste mesmo tópico.


----------



## Russianer

I did hear about a lot of differences between Portuguese language of Brazil and Portuguese language of Portugal and Portuguese language of Macau. Is it true? Yes? No? 
If it is true then a question: what are the basic differences between the languages?


----------



## Russianer

Thank you.(Благодарю вас за помощь, спасибо.) 
Now, here, I did find an useful information about differences between Portugues languages of Brazil and Portugal.

But how about differences of Portuguese languages of Macau (in Asia) and Angola ang Mozambique: the countries use Portuguese language too..
Ha diferencas palpaveis entre o português de Macau, o do Brasil ? 
But about Portuguese language in Macau I  do not find an answer..


----------



## Vanda

It'll be a little difficult for us to know the differences among these other countries you've mentioned because we don't have people here in the forum that belong to those places or have studied the Portuguese spoken there. It might be someone can have an idea, but I consider it quite unlikely.


----------



## Outsider

Russianer said:


> But how about differences of Portuguese languages of Macau (in Asia) and Angola ang Mozambique: the countries use Portuguese language too..
> Ha diferencas palpaveis entre o português de Macau, o do Brasil ?
> But about Portuguese language in Macau I  do not find an answer..


I am not familiar with the Portuguese of Macau. I think few Portuguese are.


----------



## Denis555

About the Portuguese language today in Macau. 
From the BBC:
_BBC Brasil - O português ainda é língua oficial em Macau, mas é quase impossível achar alguém que fale português nas ruas. _Por quê?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/noticias/2002/020926_chinamacaurui.shtml (in Portuguese)


----------



## Alphabetized

O Brasil foi/é dominado por uma miscelânea de povos dos quais dependeu/depende.
O Brasil não guarda influência daquelas/dessas línguas? Faz-me rir!


----------



## Istriano

Oi?!


----------

